# Zbinden, Julien-François



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

November 11th, 2017 is the 100th birthday of Swiss composer Julien-François Zbinden (b. 1917).

Not many composers attain this age, so let us TCers acknowledge this composer in this guestbook thread created for Zbinden


----------

